# Turkey Pinwheels



## Michelemarie (Feb 6, 2007)

This recipe is good for a light lunch or as an appetizer - it is very pretty.
** 
*Turkey** pinwheels*
8 oz. cream cheese
¼ c. mango chutney (I used mango salsa)
12 red leaf lettuce leaves
1 lb. Thinly sliced turkey
1 seedless cucumber, thinly sliced
3-4 plum tomatoes
6 burrito-sized flour tortillas
 
Combine cream cheese and chutney in a food processor until smooth.
Spread a thin layer of cheese mixture to the edge of each tortilla.
Put two lettuce leaves on each tortilla.
Cover each tortilla with turkey, cucumber and tomato.
Roll up tightly and wrap in a damp paper towel. Refrigerate for several hours, slice before serving.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2007)

_Michele,_
_love this one. I have one of those large  flat crackers that you make Aram sandwiches with..Think I will use your idea and make that for all of us as an appy on sunday. Thank you.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds good! I might have to try that!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Oooh, that sounds good! I might have to try that!


They are so good, I do use spinach in them instead of lettuce, it seems to hold up better.Even fussy Cade loves them, his i usually make with ham and cheese and a cream cheese base with a little garlic or chive in it.

kadesma


----------

